# VHO Bulb Question



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you have to have any special type of fixture to use VHO bulbs? They're T12 bulbs so I figure I don't, but just want to make sure. I'll replace my current bulb and give myself about another 70 watts or so.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello PzykoSkillz,

I use two 48" 110 watt VHO (Very High Output) bulbs driven with an IceCap 660 ballast and installed in a custom hood with three-piece waterproof endcaps.

As far as I know, a regular output ballast will not drive a VHO bulb. I've never tried it, but I don't think that the bulb would even turn on. Another thing to consider is even though the pin configuration is the same, the heat output from a VHO bulb is much higher than a NO (Normal Output) bulb, so I believe that you would really need to change the endcaps or risk an accident from the NO endcaps melting. In addition, my bulbs are installed over the water without any type of shield, so the waterproof caps are also really needed for safety.

I hope that this helps.

Andy


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you, Andy. Maybe I'll just copy what you did, lol...


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello again,

Keep in mind that I bought my system back in the late nineties. The technology has changed a good bit since then, so I'm not so sure that if I was to buy a new system today that I would go with T12 bulbs. I'm not saying for sure that I wouldn't because I haven't really researched all of the options since my system is working fine and I have no desire to spend a bunch of money on new stuff if mine is working fine. However, I have noticed that a lot of people seem to really like the T5 bulbs. It might be good for you to do some research and come up with what will work best for you. I will add though that I really like my IceCap 660, and that it will drive T5 bulbs (as well as many others; do some checking). There are also 3 piece waterproof endcaps made for T5 bulbs. Another option would be to use the 660 with NO bulbs. There is some info on IceCap's website that explains how it will overdrive NO bulbs giving you brighter lights, but without the added expense of the VHO bulbs. They won't last as long, but that might not matter to you.

Good luck picking something out.

Andy


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks again, Andy. I might look into that. I have a box of like 15 T8 bulbs so it doesnt matter if they last as long. So a T5 VHO bulb wouldn't work in a regular T5 fixture?


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know very much about T5 systems at all. About all I know is that the bulbs are 5/8" in diameter, they're supposedly really bright and efficient, and that lots of people are using them. I've never heard anyone mention VHO versions either, only NO and HO. If you have lots of T8s, and you're willing to spend the money for the 660 ballast, I guess that you could try using them, but I'd look into it more if I were you.

Andy


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

PzykoSkillz said:


> Thanks again, Andy. I might look into that. I have a box of like 15 T8 bulbs so it doesnt matter if they last as long. So a T5 VHO bulb wouldn't work in a regular T5 fixture?


I don't believe so. If you want to run HO or VHO bulbs you need a HO or VHO ballast. It takes more energy to light up a HO bulb. Now a HO ballast can light up a standard bulb and actually make it shine alittle brighter!


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, Blue Thumb. So they have different ballast for HO also?


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

As mentioned above Icecap makes a good ballast, Expensive. You could buy a whole HO double fixture for the price of an Icecap. I found these on ebay says they'll light up T12 VHO bulbs in his description.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2x-T5-54W-55W-H...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2307f7f05b


----------

